# Recommend me some Action/Adventure books



## DuncanMH (Apr 24, 2013)

Just got a new iPad mini and am loading it up for some Christmas reading!

I'm specifically looking for stuff along the lines of Clive Cussler, Jack du Brul, James Rollins and Steve Berry. I've read most of their stuff and am looking for some new authors in this area.

Thanks for any and all suggestions!

DH


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Boyd Morrison is very good. And a member here. I especially like his Tyler Locke books: 

That's the first one, and he has 3 others, plus at least two other stand alones.


----------



## DuncanMH (Apr 24, 2013)

That looks like it's right on the mark; thanks Ann!

Do you have a .co.uk affiliate link I can go through?

DH


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think there is a UK link in the heading . . . .

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## Harvey Click (Oct 28, 2013)

If you don't mind older stuff, it's hard to beat H. Rider Haggard. One plus is that his novels are free on Kindle. Try _King Solomon's Mines_ and see what you think.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think there is a UK link in the heading . . . .
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


Well now that I'm at my full computer, it looks like I was wrong. But here's a link to the UK edition of the book I linked earlier: 

Extra added complication -- it was given a different title in the UK.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

You might try the *Dane Maddock series * by David Wood:

US Link: http://www.amazon.com/David-Wood/e/B0030J11YW/

UK Link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/David-Wood/e/B0030J11YW/

Good action adventure that might be along the lines being sought.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My best recent read in this area was Napoleon's Pyramids. I described it as sixty percent Raiders of the Lost Ark and forty percent National Treasure. More elaborate comments and review in the second half of this post:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,137939.msg2324190.html#msg2324190


----------



## DuncanMH (Apr 24, 2013)

Harvey Click said:


> If you don't mind older stuff, it's hard to beat H. Rider Haggard. One plus is that his novels are free on Kindle. Try _King Solomon's Mines_ and see what you think.


I read through Haggard's stuff in my teens, and again 5 or 6 years ago. Definitely the kind of thing I like though, so good suggestion!

Caught the title change on the Uk edition, so thanks for that Ann. Really looking forward to getting stuck into this one!

I'll go take a look at the others now. Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

For swash-buckling action -  Ted Bell has a series about Hawke - he is an ancestor of Blackheart.. and even owns a parrot!  

I love action/mystery/thriller novels..  my favorites are Vince Flynn,  Brad Thor,  Nelson DeMille, David Baldacci,  Alex Berenson,
Jeffery Deaver,  Robert Crais,  Daniel Silva..


----------



## brianjanuary (Oct 18, 2011)

Try Andy McDermott, Matthew Reilly.


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

The Hooded Claw said:


> My best recent read in this area was Napoleon's Pyramids. I described it as sixty percent Raiders of the Lost Ark and forty percent National Treasure. More elaborate comments and review in the second half of this post:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,137939.msg2324190.html#msg2324190


That sounds awesome! Considering I love both of those movies, I'll definitely add that to my to-read list.


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

The Amber Room by Steve Berry
The Mozes Legacy by Adam Palmer


----------



## DuncanMH (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Will check out those other guys too!

DH


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Matthew Riley. Big guns, bigger guns, impossible chases, implausible plots. But the guy can *write*!

Try Ice Station for straight action adventure, or Seven Ancient Wonders (can't find a link) if you prefer a conspiracy-theory twist.


----------



## DuncanMH (Apr 24, 2013)

DebBennett said:


> Matthew Riley. Big guns, bigger guns, impossible chases, implausible plots. But the guy can *write*!
> 
> Try Ice Station for straight action adventure, or Seven Ancient Wonders (can't find a link) if you prefer a conspiracy-theory twist.


Thanks Deb. I like the look of those. I've downloaded Ice Station, looking forward to getting started with it!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Harvey Click said:


> If you don't mind older stuff, it's hard to beat H. Rider Haggard. One plus is that his novels are free on Kindle. Try _King Solomon's Mines_ and see what you think.


I second _King Solomon's Mines_, a truly great adventure story. Then there's _She_ by the same author. And if you like James Bond style stuff, here a blast from the past: the _Modesty Blaise_ novels by Peter O'Donnell. Much better written than you'd suppose, rather like the Fleming books, and cracking good action thrillers.


----------



## Gwood (Apr 3, 2010)

Lots of great suggestions in this thread already! I'll add Paul Kemprecos's solo stuff, and Sean Ellis's Nick Kismet series.


----------

